# W.E.L.D.E.R.



## Leslie

So have folks discovered this game? Absolutely unbelievable and totally addicting.

http://www.appolicious.com/games/articles/10173-w-e-l-d-e-r-is-like-scrabble-for-the-disorganized

http://www.macworld.com/appguide/app.html?id=1162661&expand=false

You've been warned...


----------



## StephanieJ

Oh this DOES look fun, thanks!  Going to get it now.  I used to play Words With Friends all the time but got sick of being accused of cheating.  I have played Literati and Scrabble for YEARS so I can spell so many words it is ridiculous.  This looks like a great challenge!


----------



## drenee

Accused of cheating?  Wow, so sorry.

I love word games.  Off to download.  Thanks Leslie.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

StephanieJ said:


> Oh this DOES look fun, thanks! Going to get it now. I used to play Words With Friends all the time but got sick of being accused of cheating. I have played Literati and Scrabble for YEARS so I can spell so many words it is ridiculous. This looks like a great challenge!


You should play WWF with Leslie. 

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I can't figure out how to use my group.  Does anyone know?
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I can't figure out how to use my group. Does anyone know?
> deb


Where do you have a group?


Betsy the Quilter said:


> You should play WWF with Leslie.
> 
> Betsy


If you want to play WWF, I'm MaineWriter.

L


----------



## Leslie

Oh, if we want to keep track...I've made it to Level Six twice, but haven't gotten past it (yet).

When you miss a level, you go all the way back to Level One.

Oh, and Group, now I understand your question...yes, deb, I am having hard time with that one, too. But I love Jump!

L

PS, Betsy, W.E.L.D.E.R. looks fantastic on the iPad (if you need some temptation). I am hoping they come out with a Kindle Fire version.

L


----------



## drenee

I figured out how to use the group, though not effectively.  You can highlight a group of letters and drag them to another location. 
I got to level 7 last night and the broken tiles messed me up.
deb


----------



## hsuthard

You guys are awful. Some warning, now I just HAVE to go check it out! LOL


----------



## hsuthard

OK, you're right! I installed and started it up, my 13yo son took it out of my hands after I played my third word and wouldn't give it back.


----------



## hsuthard

W.E.L.D.E.R. Is on sale today for 0.99 down from $1.99


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> W.E.L.D.E.R. Is on sale today for 0.99 down from $1.99


Well darn! I just gifted it to my son yesterday...I could have saved $1.

I wonder if they'll come out with a Fire version?

L


----------



## StephanieJ

Leslie said:


> Where do you have a group?
> If you want to play WWF, I'm MaineWriter.
> 
> L


That is great, I just requested a game!! I'm steph36576 (yeah I'm so creative!!)


----------



## Leslie

StephanieJ said:


> That is great, I just requested a game!! I'm steph36576 (yeah I'm so creative!!)


And I just accepted!

Meanwhile, in W.E.L.D.E.R. I have figured out what a group is and I have made it to (but not through) Level 8 three times. This site has some useful tips.

http://weldergame.com/

L


----------



## skyblue

Oh, I love word games!   Word games on sale?   You got me!!


----------



## StephanieJ

Leslie said:


> And I just accepted!
> 
> Meanwhile, in W.E.L.D.E.R. I have figured out what a group is and I have made it to (but not through) Level 8 three times. This site has some useful tips.
> 
> http://weldergame.com/
> 
> L


I jinxed myself when I said I was good at WWF LOL. Thank you for posting the W.E.L.D.E.R. site, I came here to try to figure out the "group". VERY fun game, I kept rereading the tutorial in case I'd missed something.


----------



## hsuthard

I looked at my iTunes receipt today and W.E.L.D.E.R. only cost me 0.99 when I bought it the other night, you may have gotten lucky, too, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie

I made it to Level 11 and had only 3 words left to extract (out of 55) when I crashed. Darn! New high score of 33281. My highest scoring word so far was DOVES for 384 points.

L


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> I looked at my iTunes receipt today and W.E.L.D.E.R. only cost me 0.99 when I bought it the other night, you may have gotten lucky, too, Leslie!


Unfortunately, no. And the gifts I gave were also $1.99. Even so, it's still a bargain for the amount of entertainment it has given me this week!

L


----------



## drenee

I gifted it to my son and DIL only to find out they got it for free a couple weeks ago.  Errrr.  
Oh well.  
And I figured out how to use group also.  There's a ? on the corner of reverse, group, and jump box that gives a tutorial.
deb


----------



## hsuthard

I made it to level 7 today, boy does it get hard! My best word so far is Squats for 394 points, though. I wish there was a way to look up words to see if they're valid or not. Several words I didn't realize we're valid have played, and some I thought would work haven't. Proper nouns and foreign words, especially, seem hard to predict.


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> I made it to level 7 today, boy does it get hard! My best word so far is Squats for 394 points, though. I wish there was a way to look up words to see if they're valid or not. Several words I didn't realize we're valid have played, and some I thought would work haven't. Proper nouns and foreign words, especially, seem hard to predict.


You can look up words here:

http://weldergame.com/wordlist/list/#scroll

I've also sent them an email telling them I think POOF and QADI should be on the list.

L


----------



## hsuthard

Thanks for that word list, I'm going to keep it up while I pplay. I'm frustrated with how many accidental moves I'm making. I either select the wrong letter for a blank tile by mistake, or touch the wrong square for a swap at least a couple of times on every level. 

Ive made it to level 8 now, and had a word worth 555 points! The word was "dormy", whatever that means. My iPad wants to autocorrect it, lol.


----------



## Leslie

555 points? Holy moly! I still haven't beaten  DOVES.

I did get to Level 11 again and lost. I made a bunch of stupid mistakes. Like you said, Holly, accidental moves, seeing the wrong word in a reverse, etc. My most annoying was when I thought "geyser" was spelled GYSER and got pissed off because it was rejected. LOL.

L


----------



## drenee

The C's and the G's have messed me up a couple times.  I finally learned to slow down and pay closer attention.  
I'm also trying to set up two words to get maximum benefit from one move.  Not always easy or possible.
Loving this new game though.  Thank you, Leslie.
deb


----------



## Leslie

You're welcome, deb!

I've wasted more hours on this game than I care to admit. LOL. My highest point word ever was QUIRTS for 848 points. That was something to see. Yesterday, I managed to get to Level 12 which requires 70 words and starts you off with something like 6 swaps (more if you have bonus swaps), 1 reverse, 1 group, and 1 jump. I cancelled out with 51 words left so I didn't do to well in that one!

My favorite levels are the ones in the middle (4, 5, 6, and 7) when they give you plenty of swaps and other moves to work with. 8 through 12 get really hard and even a little bit stressful. 

Now when I have to start over at Level 1, I give myself little challenges: try to not use any blank tiles, make only 5 letter words, etc. I was very proud of myself this morning when my first move of the game (required quite a few swaps to get to it) was SALMON and ALMOND. I got a lot of points for those. I also managed to play OPERATE which was a challenge because I had to place the letters just so to not end up with OPERA or RATE. 

I still get annoyed with the WwF words that aren't in this game, in particular NEVI. I need to send them another email with the suggestion.

L


----------



## Chad Winters

I know! I just spent way too many moves getting "October" which was not accepted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Haven't played yet but you talked me into downloading it...still only .99

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Phew! I did it! 12 levels and I finished with swaps left over....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do your games save?  Twice I've tried to exit to do something else and when I went back it said I had no more swaps, which was not true when I exited the game.  One time it did save.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do your games save? Twice I've tried to exit to do something else and when I went back it said I had no more swaps, which was not true when I exited the game. One time it did save.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, all my games have saved. I've never had a problem exiting and then going back. Hmmm...

L


----------



## Meemo

I played this for a couple of hours last night and I'm totally addicted.  Have had the same issues as everyone else - figuring out groups at first, choosing the wrong letter for the wood tiles, figuring out the holes business, etc.  But I'm loving it.  How is it on the phone?  I've been playing on the iPad, and considering whether to spring for the 99 cents for the iPhone version as well.  

Thanks Leslie...I think!


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> I played this for a couple of hours last night and I'm totally addicted. Have had the same issues as everyone else - figuring out groups at first, choosing the wrong letter for the wood tiles, figuring out the holes business, etc. But I'm loving it. How is it on the phone? I've been playing on the iPad, and considering whether to spring for the 99 cents for the iPhone version as well.
> 
> Thanks Leslie...I think!


It's fine on the phone. Just smaller.

Do you need to buy another version or just download it to the phone? I bought Scrabble for my iPad (when I still owned it) and was able to download it to my phone, too, without having to pay for it again.

If you have it on both devices you can use iCloud to sync between them when you are in the middle of a game.

L


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> It's fine on the phone. Just smaller.
> 
> Do you need to buy another version or just download it to the phone? I bought Scrabble for my iPad (when I still owned it) and was able to download it to my phone, too, without having to pay for it again.
> 
> If you have it on both devices you can use iCloud to sync between them when you are in the middle of a game.
> 
> L


I got the iPad version, and my iPhone is telling me I need to buy it rather than just install. (The hazards of the iCloud and setting up my own account within our account.) Just connected my phone to iTunes, though, and think I was able to sync the app to my phone. It's syncing now - been a while since I synced my phone so it's slow going.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Yes, all my games have saved. I've never had a problem exiting and then going back. Hmmm...
> 
> L


I've deleted and reinstalled. And I'm going to restart the iPad. Wlll see how it goes.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

I think I am doing something wrong.  Sometimes I have a bigger word in mind, but the board scores the smaller word before I can complete a bigger one.  It frustrates me to no end.


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> I think I am doing something wrong. Sometimes I have a bigger word in mind, but the board scores the smaller word before I can complete a bigger one. It frustrates me to no end.


I don't think you are doing anything wrong, that's just one of the challenges of the game. I was very proud of myself when I managed to spell OPERATE and not have it turn into OPERA or RATE first. Trouble is, I don't remember exactly how I did it. LOL.

One of the achievements (look at the menu to see what they are) is to spell BROOKLYN or CHELSEA. Brooklyn has the words BROOK and ROOK in it. I think the strategy on that one would be to spell B_OOKLYN and put the R in last. Chelsea has ELSE in it. Probably that one you'd need to spell CHE_SEA and put the L in last.

Another hint is to spell a long word backwards and then reverse it for the score.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've deleted and reinstalled. And I'm going to restart the iPad. Wlll see how it goes.
> 
> Betsy


OK, I was actually going to Menu from within the game to exit. Which would give me the option to "Continue Game" when I came back, but that seldom worked. I'm just using the multi-tasking to come and go from the game and it seems to work fine.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

skyblue said:


> I think I am doing something wrong. Sometimes I have a bigger word in mind, but the board scores the smaller word before I can complete a bigger one. It frustrates me to no end.


It'll score the first word you make - it's definitely one of the challenges. If you see that you're about to make a word before the word you have in mind, you have to get a little creative with the order you move the letters around - do the end of the word before the middle. Although sometimes it scores a shorter word that I didn't even realize WAS a word, or that's going in the opposite direction of where I was going - and didn't realize the other word was even there.


----------



## drenee

I will have to check out leaving the game through the menu instead of just closing out.  A couple of times I've been at a higher level and when I went back I had to start over.  Errrr.
Like Leslie I make challenges for myself on the lower levels to keep it interesting.  

I played with an iPad over the Thanksgiving holiday and now I'm itching to have one.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've had better luck just swapping out than using the menu, Deb.  

And I just finished level 12!  

Final score 38360, 535 words, longest cascade 3, highest scoring word Pula, 237 points (an accidental word, lol! )

Okay, now to challenge myself!

And Deb, I think you need an iPad!



Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## drenee

I KNOW I need an iPad.  
deb


----------



## StephanieJ

I still have not beat this game!  I get to level 11 or 12 and panic and get stupid, I sabotage myself.. lol.  But I gotta brag about my top scoring word.  The word "busted" scored for 1,728 points!  I should pretend it was intentional but it wasn't.  I lined up a few multipliers and knew it was going to be good but not that good.  I'm still proud! 

And I would happily pay for it again if it ever hit the Android Market!!


----------



## Leslie

Holy moly, 1728 points! I'm impressed!


----------



## mlewis78

W.E.L.D.E.R. and scrabble on my ipad have kept me from my book (kindle) reading the past three nights.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> W.E.L.D.E.R. and scrabble on my ipad have kept me from my book (kindle) reading the past three nights.


I know the feeling. My newest high scoring word: STONED for 948 points. I am trying to get to my first word over 1000 points.

L


----------



## StephanieJ

The game updated this morning!  It does allow "undo" now and there are bonus levels.  I don't care for the one with unlimited moves but the one where you have to remove all the solid tiles.... nice!  This is still my favorite game.  Especially now that I can occasionally complete it! lol


----------



## gdae23

This app. has an update today, with several new features. (Including a change so that if you miss a level, you don't have to start over from scratch.)


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the update info. I am curious to see the new features. I just lost on Level 12.   And I still haven't been able to play BROOKLYN.

L


----------



## Leslie

I've been trying to do the broken tile challenge. That one is tough.

L


----------



## Leslie

I love the feature where you can suggest new words from right within the game. I asked for SHAT and got this nice email in response:



> Hi!
> 
> We have removed words that may be considered offensive as unlike most other word games in W.E.L.D.E.R. you will frequently see words that you did not choose to spell, and we don't want anybody to have a bad experience due to an unlucky cascade.
> 
> Thanks!


Okay, I can live with that response. I also requested ETIC, EMIC, and MARM. We'll see if any of those get approved.

Past words that I requested that have been approved include NEVI and QADI.

L


----------



## Meemo

I should suggest *****.  I was surprised when it didn't count it.

I will say I love that since the update I'm not sent back to Level One when I fail a level!


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> I should suggest *****. I was surprised when it didn't count it.


I also need to request CUDS.



> I will say I love that since the update I'm not sent back to Level One when I fail a level!


I like the Apocalypse button, which I've only used once. I'm surprised they don't penalize a player for using it and they allow you to use it on every level. I wonder if that will change?

L


----------



## R. M. Reed

I started playing this yesterday. As a Scrabble addict, I keep having to remember that W.E.L.D.E.R. only accepts words four letters and up. Then I keep checking the definitions of the words that are formed as the tiles fall. There are all kinds of Olde English words and obscure scientific terms. I want to remember them the next time I play Scrabble.


----------



## gdae23

I tried the Sandbox mode yesterday, which allows unlimited swaps. So far, there were no hot or broken tiles, but there were plenty of multiplier tiles. It takes some of the fun out of the game since it's less challenging, but I did get a kick out of getting words with very large point values. My best word so far was pimentos, at 3264 points. I also got over 3000 points with kangaroos. It is good for practicing strategy, because your words can still be sabotaged unexpectedly by stealth words. I found spelling the longer words backwards and then doing a final reverse at the end was very helpful. I think I'll mostly stick with the regular mode, but Sandbox is a nice upper if you've had a bad day!


----------



## Meemo

Well that was painful.  I'm at the final level, have failed several times.  Just got down to having 2 words to go, with only 1 swap left, and no plays to make.  Too many gaps.  It's a moral victory to even get that far when you start with just 8 swaps and 99 words...but still....


----------



## gdae23

I just this minute finished level 10 of the game I'm in. I took a quick look at level 11, saw all the broken tiles, and decided that was it for tonight. I'm impressed that you made it all the way to the final level! I've never even made it onto that level.


----------



## Meemo

I never would've made it without that recent update that lets you keep going instead of having to go back to the beginning.  And lets you undo your last move.


----------



## gdae23

If you feel discouraged, you can always resort to Sandbox mode.    I thought my Sandbox words worth 3000+ points were good, but my new high is the word Swaggers, with several multiplier tiles, for 36,864 points! A very appropriate word for the situation, I think!


----------



## Meemo

Holy Schmoly - 36,864 points!  

I'm gonna keep plugging away until I beat this stinkin' thing.  Took a break today though.  I probably shouldn't have been trying to play so late into the night last night, but I came back from near-death so many times I thought maybe I was gonna do it this time.  Right up until the last few plays, when all the gaping holes started opening up.  Maybe I should try that sandbox mode on the iPad, though....build my confidence up!


----------



## Leslie

36,864 points on ONE WORD?? I was just coming to brag about FACING for which I received 2314 points -- that's my highest word ever, so far. When I played it I went from having 3 swaps, 0 reverse, 0 group, and 0 jump to having 55 swaps, 5 reverse, 5 group, and 5 jumps. It was amazing to see!

L


----------



## gdae23

It was one word, but I have to emphasize I was playing the Sandbox mode. That mode has no broken tiles, no hot tiles, etc. You also get frequent multiplier tiles so between all those things, it's fairly easy to put together 8 letter words with  multiple multipliers.  My highest word score in a regular game was 550, I believe - and it wasn't even my own word - it was one that popped up automatically! I assume you got your 2314 point word in a regular game, which is much harder to do, and very impressive! Congrats!

I like being able to start over again from the same level, except you can't keep your points - the points start over again too. 

As for those broken tiles, I think they increase in proportion to the lateness of the hour!


----------



## Leslie

Ah, okay...

Yes, FACING was in a regular game, on Level 12. 

I played Sandbox mode and did have some high scoring words but then I discovered that they don't count in your stats and they don't count in your achievements which somehow didn't seem as much fun to me. It's good for practicing, though...

L


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> Well that was painful. I'm at the final level, have failed several times. Just got down to having 2 words to go, with only 1 swap left, and no plays to make. Too many gaps. It's a moral victory to even get that far when you start with just 8 swaps and 99 words...but still....


Had you used your Apocalypse swap? You can use that once per level with no penalty. Frankly, I think it has sort of dumbed down the game but I still use it...LOL.

I've gotten through Level 15 once and flamed out on it about 3 or 4 other times. Sometimes the board is just not on my side...

L


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> Had you used your Apocalypse swap? You can use that once per level with no penalty. Frankly, I think it has sort of dumbed down the game but I still use it...LOL.
> 
> I've gotten through Level 15 once and flamed out on it about 3 or 4 other times. Sometimes the board is just not on my side...
> 
> L


No...at 3 a.m. I didn't think about it. Yes, that's how determined I was - didn't even realize it was 3 a.m. As DH said "Well, you showed that game, huh?...."  Guess I'd better figure out that swap...


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> No...at 3 a.m. I didn't think about it. Yes, that's how determined I was - didn't even realize it was 3 a.m. As DH said "Well, you showed that game, huh?...."  Guess I'd better figure out that swap...


It's the one with the little nuclear face down next to the menu button. When you press it, it gives you a whole new board. Everything else stays the same: your score, number of swaps, etc. In other words, there is no penalty for pressing the Apocalypse button (which surprised me the first time I used it). You can have one Apocalypse per level.

L


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> It's the one with the little nuclear face down next to the menu button. When you press it, it gives you a whole new board. Everything else stays the same: your score, number of swaps, etc. In other words, there is no penalty for pressing the Apocalypse button (which surprised me the first time I used it). You can have one Apocalypse per level.
> 
> L


Aaaahhhh, thanks! Makes sense - my eyes kinda slide past that button since I didn't know what it was - and I guess I never read the directions after the big update. Haven't tried tackling it the past couple of days, too much other stuff going on. But soon...


----------



## StephanieJ

I kinda like the undo button and Apocalypse button and I kinda don't.  It sort of feels like I'm cheating - does that make sense?  I make myself not use them, then I get to level 9 or 10 and it is use them or die and GRRRRRR I use them and get upset with myself!!  It is so sad... lol.  The broken tile bonus game is great though, it gets challenging quick.  I really really REALLY want this game on my Fire or Touchpad!!


----------



## Leslie

I started my morning by completing Level 15! I had a very good first word (which I can't remember) and that started a huge cascade so all of a sudden, I had a million holes in the board from the broken tiles.   I ended up using the Apocalypse button when I still had 82 words to go (very early in the level). I was worried that I used it too soon but I hadn't and I sailed on through the rest of the level.

Hooray for me!

L


----------



## gdae23

FANTASTIC LESLIE!


----------



## Leslie

gdae23 said:


> FANTASTIC LESLIE!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I started my morning by completing Level 15! I had a very good first word (which I can't remember) and that started a huge cascade so all of a sudden, I had a million holes in the board from the broken tiles.  I ended up using the Apocalypse button when I still had 82 words to go (very early in the level). I was worried that I used it too soon but I hadn't and I sailed on through the rest of the level.
> 
> Hooray for me!
> 
> L


I am impressed! Love this game, in spite of the fact it makes me want to tear my hair out at times when a decent-looking board is suddenly filled with broken tiles or, worse yet, those stinkin' gaps. 
Well done, Leslie!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Welder is stuck! I was doing a reverse, I heard a strange sound, and now the screen won't react to anything. I can get word definitions, and I can leave the game and come back, but every time the same screen comes up and it is stuck.


----------



## Leslie

R. M. Reed said:


> Welder is stuck! I was doing a reverse, I heard a strange sound, and now the screen won't react to anything. I can get word definitions, and I can leave the game and come back, but every time the same screen comes up and it is stuck.


Well bummer. Have you tried deleting the game and reinstalling?

On Level 9 now, with 25828 points. I find I do much better if I take breaks between levels.

L


----------



## drenee

Awesome, Leslie.  
deb


----------



## R. M. Reed

Leslie said:


> Well bummer. Have you tried deleting the game and reinstalling?


I hadn't thought of that. I will go do it.


----------



## Meemo

I did it!  I got through Level 15 last night!   The blocks were very kind to me - I was able to make a lot of words up on the first 2-3 rows to avoid a lot of those big gaping open gaps.  (Gaping gaps??)  And close the gaps pretty quickly when they did happen.  Probably helped that it wasn't 3 a.m. too.  I was all set to hit the apocalypse button but didn't use it.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Reloading the program worked. I even learned about the Undo function, which I somehow missed the first time.


----------



## Leslie

I upgraded my iPhone and lost all my apps, so now I need to re-download them. Strangely, in WELDER I still have all my high scores but I lost all my achievements! (I had 48 out of 50.) Now I need to start over with those. The game I was playing came back (level 4). I am trying to get the achievement of going through the first so many levels without using a wooden tile.

L


----------



## amyberta

Meemo said:


> I should suggest *****. I was surprised when it didn't count it.
> 
> I will say I love that since the update I'm not sent back to Level One when I fail a level!


I just started playing and when I lose a level I'm sent back to level one?


----------



## Meemo

You should get two options, either to replay the level or to start from the beginning (I can't remember how it's worded though).


----------



## amyberta

Meemo said:


> You should get two options, either to replay the level or to start from the beginning (I can't remember how it's worded though).


Thanks, when I went to the game I realized I had missed it.


----------



## Leslie

When you go back to play from the same level, you'll start with zero score. So, for example, if you flame out at Level 14 with only 5 words left (happened to me earlier today) when I re-started from Level 14, I had zero points, not 57543 like I had. And I flamed out again.

I did achieve the "no wooden tiles" challenge: all the way through Level 7 without using a wooden tile to make a word. My next hard challenge is to go through 4 levels without using a special swap.

L


----------



## R. M. Reed

Leslie said:


> I did achieve the "no wooden tiles" challenge: all the way through Level 7 without using a wooden tile to make a word. My next hard challenge is to go through 4 levels without using a special swap.
> 
> L


 I've been playing obsessively on my iPad and I haven't seen any mention of these special challenges.


----------



## gdae23

> I've been playing obsessively on my iPad and I haven't seen any mention of these special challenges.


 (Edited) On the Home menu page, click on the Achievements Tab

There's a new update for W.E.L.D.E.R. that I got yesterday. There are some new types of tiles (Toxic tiles and Gigawatt tiles) and ways to earn (and spend) points (and money. That part's optional, but you can now spend money to get more Gigawatts. You don't have to spend money to keep playing the game, though.) I tried a few levels yesterday, and I'm not sure if I like the new additions or not. I'll have to try it some more. On the W.E.L.D.E.R. site, it states you have a choice to play the new way or the old way. I couldn't find any way to toggle between them, so I don't know if I missed something or this just means you have a choice to update or not update the app. I'll check that again later.

Here's a link to the W.E.L.D.E.R. site if you want to read up on the new tiles and rules:
http://weldergame.com/news/


----------



## gdae23

I've had a bit more time to try the updated version, and decided I really hate it. I ended up deleting the updated version from my iPad, and then did a sync to my main computer, where I luckily still had the old version. 

If you're thinking of updating, see the most recent comments in the app. store first. Lots of people are very unhappy with the update. I don't have time for a long comment right now, but basically, there's a new tile that easily brings your game to a halt early unless you're willing to pay a substantial amount  ( of real money!) to buy more swaps.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm glad I'm not the only one. I don't want to spend more money. I thought it was just fine the old way.


----------



## StephanieJ

I can't say that I hate the update but... I'm not too keen on it either. In one game I used half my "gigawatts"... in another game the toxic tiles were very easily removed. I MUCH prefer the original game. I went on Facebook to voice my displeasure and this is what they have in response to people who have already complained... _We're working on an update right now to address our user's concerns. It was always our intention that you be able to play the game without ever spending any extra money. We're up to our necks in retuning even as I type!_

I wonder what they mean by "in returning"? And further down this is the comment _We submitted the update to Apple late last night - it should be available on the app store in a few days._ I hope they really did/are! I asked them to PLEASE make an Android version. They said it is on their minds. I would LOVE to play it on one of my tablets!!


----------



## R. M. Reed

StephanieJ said:


> I can't say that I hate the update but... I'm not too keen on it either. In one game I used half my "gigawatts"... in another game the toxic tiles were very easily removed. I MUCH prefer the original game. I went on Facebook to voice my displeasure and this is what they have in response to people who have already complained... _We're working on an update right now to address our user's concerns. It was always our intention that you be able to play the game without ever spending any extra money. We're up to our necks in retuning even as I type!_
> 
> I wonder what they mean by "in returning"? And further down this is the comment _We submitted the update to Apple late last night - it should be available on the app store in a few days._ I hope they really did/are! I asked them to PLEASE make an Android version. They said it is on their minds. I would LOVE to play it on one of my tablets!!


The quote from the company says "retuning," as in tuning it again.


----------



## StephanieJ

R. M. Reed said:


> The quote from the company says "retuning," as in tuning it again.


Whoooops. My mind put an R in there. Duuuuuh!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## gdae23

When I first tried the update, and before I saw all the negative comments in the App Store, (and before I realized I could resync to the old version on my computer), I sent the W.E.L.D.E.R. developers an email asking how I could revert to the old version. I mentioned why I didn't like using the Toxic tiles, but didn't comment at all about needing to spend extra money. This is the email reply I got yesterday:



> We have an update coming out in a few days that will address the prevalence of Toxic Tiles. We like them, but we have accepted that we put too much emphasis on them in the later levels.
> 
> When the next update comes out they will be a lot rarer, they will come in at level 13 rather than level 10, and they won't appear at all unless you are doing exceptionally well. It is quite likely that you will never see one again!


I actually found that last comment a wee bit insulting! Or at least condescending. Like most of you, I've made it all the way through Level 15 a few times, and when I crash, it's usually at Level 13 or 14. Of course, I don't know if it's just the level that determines if you're "doing exceptionally well" or some other factor.

I also think this doesn't address the majority of users who commented on the App store site (as I did myself). Most people want to always retain the option to play the game in the form it was in before this update. Any revised version could then be added in as a bonus mode, or set up as a new game. Personally, I think this would be the best way for the developers to go. At this point, anything less and I think they'll still have a lot of unhappy customers. But they seem to be very stubborn about keeping those Toxic tiles in the game.

I've found that even though I have the pre-update version back on my iPad, I've been so turned off by this, that I haven't felt the urge to play the game since all this started. I guess I'll wait for the "Retuned" version and then decide whether to keep any version of W.E.L.D.E.R. or just delete it completely and move on. (Right now I have to update all my other apps manually so as not to accidentally update W.E.L.D.E.R again, and that's another annoyance.)


----------



## R. M. Reed

Did they send any instructions with the update? I thought what you are calling toxic tiles were some super-scoring tile, but I put one in a word and as far as I could tell nothing happened.


----------



## Leslie

R. M. Reed said:


> Did they send any instructions with the update? I thought what you are calling toxic tiles were some super-scoring tile, but I put one in a word and as far as I could tell nothing happened.


Until you clear a toxic tile from the board, you won't score any points. So, you want to clear the toxic tile *right away*. When you use the toxic tile in a word, you get 30 bonus points. But if you make other words and leave the toxic tile sitting there, you won't score any points for those words.

I just downloaded the upgrade. So far I'm not minding it. I do like the wrench.

L


----------



## gdae23

The problem is that if it takes a while to clear the toxic tile from the game, you'll use up your swaps, but you won't get more points in return. And getting points is how you earn more swaps to keep the game going. So you may run out of swaps a lot faster than before, and find your game is over a lot earlier. There is a way around this - get more points either by earning them or buying them. There are a few ways to earn a small number of extra points (such as earning 15 points if you make an 8 letter word) but it's slow going to build up your point balance that way. You'll need the points to use the new wrench tool, which allows you to swap toxic and broken tiles, etc. (I keep saying points here, but the other new item added to the game is gigawatts and that's what I really mean. The first time you use the wrench, it costs 250 of your gigawatts. Then, each time you use it, the cost doubles. So you'll run out of gigawatts very quickly. You can purchase 250 gigawatts for a dollar, and 50,000 gigawatts for $50. (Not a typo!) There are some in between amounts too, but you get the point. So if you can't clear every toxic tile very quickly, either your game ends, or you have to start paying quite a bit of money to keep playing. That's what many people are so upset about. For my part, when I tried the new format, I often got toxic tiles that were simply impossible to play right away, based on the surrounding tiles. This happened often enough that it was ruining the game for me.

Many people also object to the fact that some people can now buy their way into a high score.

See this link for the game instructions:

http://weldergame.com/rules/


----------



## Leslie

I've only had one toxic tile that I couldn't turn into a word with one or two swaps. When that happened, I hit the apocalypse button (the board was a mess, anyway). I'm on Level 15 now...we'll see if I make it all the way through.

L


----------



## Leslie

I answered one question for myself: I made it through Level 15 (hooray, new high score!) and when I went to start a new game, I have the same amount of gigawatts from the old game: 324. So, you don't get a new replenishment of gigawatts on a new game--which I don't think is a great feature. They really do want you to spend money, which is ridiculous.

L


----------



## gdae23

Leslie, Congrats on making it through Level 15! That's even more impressive given that you did it with the Toxic tiles version.

Here's some discussion on the W.E.L.D.E.R. site forum about the changes. On page 6 of this thread, one of the developers outlines some of the things that will be done in the upcoming update, already submitted to Apple for review. Look for the post from [email protected] (It was very long, or I would have posted the actual text here.)

http://weldergame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=576&start=50

Now I'm going to stop worrying about W.E.L.D.E.R and go check out the new iPad!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I went on the forum and found out that the tiles I was talking about were the blue ones with lightning bolts, and using them gets you gigawatts. I haven't encountered a toxic tile yet. There were a lot of people on the forum saying they wanted to go back to the old game. Then another update came out that reduced some of the new features. I hope I can still play while ignoring gigawatts entirely.


----------



## Leslie

They have come out with another upgrade. The biggest change is that the toxic tiles don't show up until Level 13. When you use a toxic tile you get 30 points plus 30 gigawatts. This is a good change. I have managed to get myself back up to 803 gigawatts from a low of 230.

L


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm just playing as if the gigawatts and wrench don't exist. It's working so far, I don't how many levels I can finish that way.


----------



## Leslie

R. M. Reed said:


> I'm just playing as if the gigawatts and wrench don't exist. It's working so far, I don't how many levels I can finish that way.


I went through the whole last game without using the wrench because I didn't have enough gigawatts to buy one.

If you weld an 8 letter word you earn 50 gigawatts so that's what I am concentrating on doing on the early levels where I have lots of swaps and don't have to worry about broken tiles. Now I am up to 857 gigawatts. I have to say, it's given me a new way to think about the game and it's sort of fun.

L


----------



## gdae23

I'm curious how you're getting 50 gigawatts for your 8 letter words. I took my original gigawatts, earned enough more to get to 1200, and upgraded the 8 letter word to double gigawatts. I just made one on Level 5 and I got 30 more gigawatts, not 50. By the way, if anyone is interested, you can also earn gigawatts in the sandbox and broken tiles bonus modes. In sandbox mode, if you save up your platinum (4x) multiplier tiles, and use 8 of them in a word, you can not only get more gigawatts, but you can get a word worth millions of points!


----------



## Leslie

You are correct, it's only 15 gigawatts for an eight letter word. But if you use 4 gigawatt tiles in a word, that's 50 gigs. 

One thing I learned (the hard way) is that wrenches don't carry over from one game to the next. I figured if they are not going to replenish the gigawatts, then the wrenches would stay. No. I had 3 wrenches left at the end of my successful Level 15 and when I restarted...gone. So there was a waste of valuable wrenches AND gigawatts.

L


----------



## Buttercup

I just downloaded this app yesterday.  So far, it's pretty fun.  I'm on level 6, 10 words to go.  Curious to see how far I get.


----------



## Leslie

Watch out, Buttercup...it's an addiction!

I had gotten up to 1800 gigawatts so I traded in 750 for the double-bonus upgrade, which is a permanent upgrade. It's definitely worth it. Now, at the end of the round, extra swaps are worth 50 points, reverses 100, groups 150, and jumps 200 (I think). I've been getting 7 and 8 swaps extra to start the next round which makes a big difference.

I am currently on Level 14 with 79230 points (49 words to go). I am well ahead of my previous high score which was around 71000.

Update: I just finished the game with 91296 points. My previous highest score was 75518, so the doubling made a difference.

L


----------



## StephanieJ

Leslie said:


> Watch out, Buttercup...it's an addiction!
> 
> I had gotten up to 1800 gigawatts so I traded in 750 for the double-bonus upgrade, which is a permanent upgrade. It's definitely worth it. Now, at the end of the round, extra swaps are worth 50 points, reverses 100, groups 150, and jumps 200 (I think). I've been getting 7 and 8 swaps extra to start the next round which makes a big difference.
> 
> I am currently on Level 14 with 79230 points (49 words to go). I am well ahead of my previous high score which was around 71000.
> 
> Update: I just finished the game with 91296 points. My previous highest score was 75518, so the doubling made a difference.
> 
> L


Is this something with the latest upgrade? I had no idea we could do this. I only have 236 gigawatts but I'm on a mission now!


----------



## Leslie

StephanieJ said:


> Is this something with the latest upgrade? I had no idea we could do this. I only have 236 gigawatts but I'm on a mission now!


I think this came when they added the gigawatts (upgrade on March 1).

Version 1.2.2 was released on March 29th. It doesn't say so in the app store, but my friend Susan told me that this upgrade got rid of the option to earn gigawatts in the sandbox. 

L


----------



## StephanieJ

Leslie said:


> I think this came when they added the gigawatts (upgrade on March 1).
> 
> Version 1.2.2 was released on March 29th. It doesn't say so in the app store, but my friend Susan told me that this upgrade got rid of the option to earn gigawatts in the sandbox.
> 
> L


I thought the same thing at first but yes, you can. It just flashes quickly. I made enough 8 letter words to buy the double bonus point upgrade. I probably should have gone for the double gigawatt one first but oh well!


----------



## pugmom

I got this game free at Star Bucks...but it is hard!  I was playing it for hours last night, but I am still discovering how it works!


----------



## jkeith0919

This game caused me to drop my iPad!


----------



## gdae23

I just now DELETED  W.E.L.D.E.R. from my iPad and I feel GREAT about it! I really hate what the developers have done in the last few updates. I've continued to try and play until tonight, but on Level 12, I just got one bad tile after another. I was spending every move just trying to control broken or hot tiles, and the game was no fun at all. I even used my (freely obtained) Gigawatts to get extra swaps and to use the wrench, but I still didn't have a playable board. I had already used Sandbox to upgrade everything to get the most points possible, and it still didn't help. It seems it will now be impossible to play the higher levels of the game without using gigawatts several times per round to get out of a mess.

For those who still want to play, it is still possible to get gigawatts in Sandbox. On my iPad, nothing flashed, even briefly, when I made an 8 letter word in Sandbox. However, when I checked the regular game, the gigawatts value did increase. I didn't test it enough to be sure, but it seemed like you could no longer use blank tiles in the words. (The words would still form, but then you wouldn't get the gigawatts added in the regular game.)


----------



## Leslie

Contrary to you, gdae23, I don't mind the changes and have been doing just fine getting all the way through Level 15, now with record high scores for me.

I just did the 1.2.2 upgrade and freaked a little when I didn't see me gigawatts but I went to the W.E.L.D.E.R. forum and saw this message (someone else was also freaking out):

~~
Ooops... yes. They are not gone. They are just "dimmed" due to do a bug in the dimming system we added for new players.

The idea is, if you are a new player, you don't want to see all those gauges right off the bat. So we dimmed some of them for new players.

However, in certain instances for a small number of current players, it is possible to upgrade and find your gauges dimmed. This will be fixed in a forthcoming update.

But, for now, as soon as you weld a Gigawatt Tile or make an 8 Letter Word, or to Level 5 in the game, your Gigawatt Gauge will undim and be permanently functional again.

All other Gigawatt functions will still work. If you want to see how many Gigawatts you currently have, tap on "Get Gigawatts" in the in-game menu, then tap "About Gigawatts" in the store, and then at the top of the About Gigawatts page you will see your total Gigawatts.

Sorry for the inconvenience! An update is coming shortly.
~~

I do have all my gigawatts. I am also earning 50 gigs for 8 letter words in the Sandbox so I can fill up the coffer pretty quickly to get ready for my next big game.

L


----------



## Leslie

gdae23 said:


> I didn't test it enough to be sure, but it seemed like you could no longer use blank tiles in the words. (The words would still form, but then you wouldn't get the gigawatts added in the regular game).


No, this is not correct. I just spelled a word with 4 blank letters and 4 tiles, earned 120 points and 50 gigawatts. This is in the Sandbox.

L


----------



## StephanieJ

Bump!   They released two-player mode today.  I played it in the Beta version and I LOVED it.  My only complaint was the lack of opponents!  Anyone who wants to play please add me, my Game Center name is (I think) BamaSteph.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Steph,

I might try playing with you if I can figure out how. Can you have 2 person and 1 person games going at the same time?

I finally beat myself with a new highest scoring word: JAMMING for 2688 points (previously it was FACING for 2314).

L


----------



## StephanieJ

You sure can! I have several two player games as well as a one player going!


----------



## WelderGame

Hi everyone!

W.E.L.D.E.R. is now available on the Kindle Fire! It has the classic single player mode as well as the Broken Challenge and Sandbox.

Check it out: W.E.L.D.E.R. Kindle Fire Edition


----------



## mj0nes

WelderGame said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> W.E.L.D.E.R. is now available on the Kindle Fire! It has the classic single player mode as well as the Broken Challenge and Sandbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out: W.E.L.D.E.R. Kindle Fire Edition


Gonna check it out now. Thanks :0


----------



## drenee

I added the W.E.L.D.E.R app to my iPad last night.  I love the new updates. 
deb


----------

